# Topics > Cloud robotics, cloud computing >  Sex in the cloud: erotic technology and Internet computing

## qiouxdoll

It’s easy, though, to forget a key attraction to the cloud. Sure, you can now program your vibrator with your smartphone or computer, and you can even share your personalized settings with your partner, or the world, and you can link all kinds of devices to all kinds of other devices.

But the cloud also means that if something should happen to your precious sex toy / *sex doll* settings all you need to do is pair it with your online profile and—viola—you’re ready to rock again.

Sex tech doesn’t have to be computationally heavy. In addition to flexibility, this also means smaller size and, best of all, reduced cost.

So, no matter where you go, as long as you can connect to the Internet, you can conjure up your favorite stimulations whenever and with whatever device you like.

----------

